# Woohoo Violin pairing :D



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry for bad quality but i didn't want to disrupt them while they are in the breeding cube!


----------



## gripen (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats man!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks! Can't wait for babies


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice mating. Good luck getting a nice ooth soon.


----------



## Ambystoma (Oct 15, 2013)

Good luck! :shifty:


----------



## sally (Oct 16, 2013)

Great job


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 16, 2013)

Cant wait to see my grandbabies! haha!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, i'll post when the first ooth comes.


----------



## Lazyiks (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome man!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 24, 2013)

Got the first ooth today


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats! :cowboy:


----------



## devetaki9 (Oct 28, 2013)

Grats!!!!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks, another gal is laying a big fat one right now!


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 28, 2013)

Send em all over this way!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## gripen (Dec 2, 2013)

Any Hatches yet?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sadly not yet, each girl has laid 1 ooth, both infertile it seems. Each mated another time since, so i suspect fertile ooths in the future.


----------

